

Google, Microsoft and Amazon pay AdBlockPlus to unblock ads - gketuma
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102388935

======
rebugger
And here we are... that's why AdBlockPlus isn't reliable anymore. They started
with helping the user getting rid of all the ad-ridden websites and now they
are monetizing it (not that it is wrong, but there should be another way -
they are crippling their product).

Currently I'm using uBlock on all browsers using EasyList blocklists on all
browsers.

------
govert
This seems to be a re-run of the story from June 2013:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2043847/advertisers-can-
pay-a...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2043847/advertisers-can-pay-adblock-
plus-to-look-the-other-way.html)

